# Where are all the Kiwi's?



## Alex L

Seeing as the Aussies have their own thread I thought I'd see how many of us are from the Land of the Long White Cloud?

In the Naki for me :wave::wave:


----------



## Bod42

I'm living over in New Zealand now.

Up in West Auckland. Where does everyone out here get their detailing gear from?


----------



## Alex L

Theres a guy in Hamilton that sells Chemical Guys on Trade Me, but I've not used him yet.

Theres Smits.co.nz that are great for the entire Meguiars range (detailer and retail lines).

I get mine from the UK and US, although I think a few of the Aussie sites are starting to ship over here now.

Off the top of my head theres ZAS, Car Care Products, Wax it and Concourse Car care.

But again I've not tried any yet as the few I've emailed haven't bothered replying.


----------



## Bod42

I just found a website called Detaildepot.co.nz that seems to do a range of products. Good if you need something in a hurry but I'm not sure where they are based or if its a walk in shop.


----------



## Alex L

Bod42 said:


> I just found a website called Detaildepot.co.nz that seems to do a range of products. Good if you need something in a hurry but I'm not sure where they are based or if its a walk in shop.


Thats the company that sells CG on Trade Me, I just couldn't remember the name lol


----------



## epyscs

I am in east Auckland now (bays) - formerly username was Skifly on here, only i think i used my old work email and fogot my password! Mods never replied to me when I emailed them.

Be interested in any of you knowing a good place to get some enzyme odour eliminator around this side of the rock.


----------



## Bod42

I'm struggling to find anywhere out here that supplies decent stuff at a decent price. Super Cheap Auto and Repco sell Megiuars and a few other brands but they are expensive compared with UK prices.

Some of the UK shops give pretty decent shipping rates, I just had an Order from Elite Car Care for some BH Clay and it only cost a few quid delivery and got here with 4 days. Also as a bonus you get 20% off as you dont have to pay VAT if you live outside the EU and ECC was still kind enough to give the DW discount. Cant argue wiit that.

Shinearama offer a good flat rate up to 5kg if your thinking of placing big order


----------



## MR.Q

Found the kiwi thread from your link Bod42 - wad up peeps!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im in Auckland too - North Shore massive :thumb:


----------



## Beanman

I'm in Auckland on the North Shore


----------



## sebjonesy

hey guys! im travelling around NZ at the moment and currently living in Hamilton for the time being with work, working for Espresso Car wash (not full details but, im still in car cleaning business  )


----------



## Alex L

Welcome along :wave:

I know the car wash, seen it every time we go to The Base.

How are you finding NZ? How long you here for?

Just gave Max Detail ago, ordered myself some clay as it was much cheaper to buy 2 bars from them than 1 bar from Repco/SuperCheap.

And I was order #13, don't know whether thats a good sign or not lol


----------



## Bod42

Im guessing that must be for their new website as I made a couple of orders from them and they have been around a little while now and keep adding products.


----------



## Alex L

Yeah, I kept looking at the Polish Angel stuff but they've taken the waxes off


----------



## Alex L

Have a nice relaxing Waitangi day guys :thumb:

Don't get too sunburnt or drunk, I'll be busy cleaning up the mess from all the wind we had yesterday. My garden looks like a tornados been through it


----------



## Bod42

Dont get to drunk, what else is Waitangi day for? :thumb:


----------



## MR.Q

I did a detail on a mates Mazda 626 enjoyed doing it but the beach was calling in the background ha ha


----------



## FFV Jonathan

Signing in from Matamata (Waikato) Work at the local ford dealership in the valet department. It certainly aint cheap to clean cars here in NZ with the price of products and from a business perspective no bugger wants to pay for a proper job.

Hopefully have a das6 pro with either a menzerna or sonus kit coming so I can do some homework for a bit of pocket money.


----------

